# Facebook "Cover Photo"...



## Michaelstedman81 (Jul 29, 2012)

Hey, Brothers.  Thought I would put this out and see if anyone can come up with anything.  I was wanting to find a nifty picture to use on Facebook for the "cover photo" (the big picture behind the profile picture) on our Lodge's Facebook Page.  I have found a few images that I think are pretty neat, but they are obviously not designed for being in the cover photo area of the profile timeline.  Pretty much everything that I have found so far I have had to basically crop a lot which cuts out some of the image, and sometimes, cuts into the important part of the image.

What I was thinking bout asking, is if any of you guys that are great with Photoshop or any other image creating/editing software have or want to create an image that not only I can use for our Lodge's Facebook Page, but anyone else on here could use that is sized or created in a way that not much cropping would be needing and there wouldn't be too much of the image missing.  Or, if anyone knows of a good source of images that can be used for that, please let me know.  I know there are at least a few, maybe more, Brothers that are on here that have a hand in assisting with their Lodge's Facebook presence.  

Thanks, Brothers.


----------



## Brent Heilman (Jul 30, 2012)

I have a few that I have worked with in Photoshop. I will get some of them together and email them to you. Any ideas on what you might like to have?


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Jul 30, 2012)

*Facebook &quot;Cover Photo&quot;...*

I think that a York Rite one would be awesome!


----------

